
Show HN: Polls for WhatsApp - amardeepsingh
https://polls.fr
======
amardeepsingh
Create & share quick polls in your WhatsApp groups \- It's free. It's easy.
It's fast. \- Vote right from within WhatsApp. \- Instant results. \- No app
download needed. \- No login required.

\----- Why did I make it? There are so many times I wish to do a quick fun
poll in my family group or work groups, looking for the crucial answers to
questions like: “Dress Code? - Suit with shorts or PJs” “Raise of hands. How
many are joining me in the 2 am meeting” "Pineapple on Pizza - Yeyy or Nay"
"Orange or Black"

All the existing poll solutions were pretty tacky! I decided to give it a go
myself and built ‘Polls for WhatsApp'. My aim was to keep it dead simple
without any fuss. Instead of me explaining it all out, here is a quick poll
for Polls made using Polls.

Happy to hear what you guys have to say.

